# how do I remove paint from hinge screws?



## Msfrmtx (Apr 23, 2011)

I recently purchased a home that was "professionally" painted over 7 years ago. All of the door hinges were sprayed as they painted. The screws are coated with paint so I cant get the bit in there. How do I remove the paint from top of screws so that I can remove the hinges? I have over a dozen doors with this problem. Any tips you have for the most efficient methods would be great appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

It would be nice if you could remove them......then you can soak them in HOT water and the paint just falls off. Maybe take a screwdriver, put it in the screw slots, and pound them with the hammer just to get some bite so you can take them out. You don't even have to take them all the way out.......you could use some goof off or oops to remove the paint. However, in the end it may be just as easy to remove the screws and replace them with new. Just a thought.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

xylene is great fo removing paint, it is also great for removing the skin from your hands and brain cells from your head. try the goof off or a citrus type paint stripper before trying any toxic solvents.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome Msfrmtx, to the best darn DIY'r site on the web.

As suggested insert screw driver in the apparent slot, tap the driver to seat in screw head and then remove, I would be looking at replacing the screws as opposed to trying to remove years of paint build up.

Mark


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

If you do get them off, throw them in a coffee can ( metal) with some stripper for a couple of hours, put on rubber gloves and use an old toothbrush to clean off. Wipe and wash clean. 
Even screws are pretty easy this way.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I use a sharpened nutpick, it digs the paint right out easily. 

DM


----------



## Ed G (Apr 5, 2011)

I just went through the same situation and just replaced them with new screws. I figured for the $4 the box cost, I wasn't going to try cleaning them.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If they were that old and ugly replace them, yup. But the problem was removing the screws with all the hardened paint in them.
I recycle everything, including used screws, so I'd dig the paint out. *grin*

DM


----------



## Msfrmtx (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions. I am willing to recyle if they are in decent shpe...but my primary need is to get enough paint off so I can unscrew them and remove the doors from the hinges.

I plan to recyle the hinges once I get the paint off. I.m just aggrevated by the laziness and the amount of extra work they created.

I cd always paint over them again with trim color and call it a day but I really want to take the doors down to paint them.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Can I ask, why are you removing the hinges to take the doors off to paint? Why don't you just pop the pins out? The first time I took hinges off a door was the last time I took hinges off a door. There were shims behind the hinges, some of the thread holes were compromised and, though it went back up, it was a nightmare and it was never as it was. I had to remove the door and one of the pins was frozen, so I thought just remove it from the hinges, yeah.


----------



## debbiekellaway (Aug 28, 2012)

*removing hinge screws that have been painted*

I want to use my current hardware on the cabinet doors after I re-paint them. I cannot unscrew the screws to remove the hardware due to too much paint on all the metal parts. If I can get them off the doors, I can soak off the paint from the screws, the metal plates, and the hinges.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

a razor knife works great on regular slotted screws and can also work on phillips screws


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Slotted screws; use a thin bladed screw driver to scrape the paint out, proper size tapped a few times to seat it then lean into it to remove screws. Philips; # 1 tapped a few times on paint then #2 tapped a few times and lean into that. You might need to cut thru the paint around the hinges with a utility knife ,which, with a nod to Danny, you can also use on the screws heads , before you take them out they mite be "glued" in and the paint can chip if you just yank them off. Some paint removers and boiling water can oxidize some metals and remove plating so be carefull.
Tool people see your problem as an excuse to buy a Dremel tool with wire wheels, brushes and maybe even some cut off wheels.


----------



## debbiekellaway (Aug 28, 2012)

*Can you give me more detail on the stripper to use?*



Brushjockey said:


> If you do get them off, throw them in a coffee can ( metal) with some stripper for a couple of hours, put on rubber gloves and use an old toothbrush to clean off. Wipe and wash clean.
> Even screws are pretty easy this way.



I am not experienced, and when you say "stripper" I do not know what to look for at Home Depot. Thanks!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

debbiekellaway said:


> I am not experienced, and when you say "stripper" I do not know what to look for at Home Depot. Thanks!


Ask for "paint stripper" Strypeze is a good brand.

DM


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

debbie, before buying paint remover (stripper) boil the metal parts in baking soda and water for a while. Then pour the water out thru a strainer and dump parts into plastic or metal bowl of ice. a lot of paint will just pop off from shock. Rest should be soft enough to scrub off. I think I said some strippers will remove thin plating that some hinges have, one of the orange oil strippers might be better, and its easier on hands. Smells good too. I am constantly being amazed at how well that stuff works. Just put some in metal bucket or can and dump in parts, stir, let sit, then wash off with water. dry parts to prevent rust.


----------



## Andrew LB (Dec 4, 2012)

Say hello to my little friend!










Behold the automatic center punch. First shot always breaks through the paint all the way to the metal and usually chips off a good amount of it. It also works great for accurately setting the location where u plan to drill a hole whether it be wood or metal. No more mis-drilled holes cuz of your bit having a mind of its own and moving slightly.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If they are straight slot screws I just use the corner of a small screwdriver and tap it with hammer. If they are phillips you have to pick the paint out or place phillips screwdriver in and whack with hammer. This also helps loosen the screw. I always heard that if they are brass screws stripper can turn them black, don"t know for a fact. If any of the holes are stripped and generally some are the simple fix is a golf tee or a dowel rod in the hole then cut off. Gives the screw some bite. Good Luck


----------



## Malaust (Sep 26, 2018)

:smile:


jsheridan said:


> Can I ask, why are you removing the hinges to take the doors off to paint? Why don't you just pop the pins out? The first time I took hinges off a door was the last time I took hinges off a door. There were shims behind the hinges, some of the thread holes were compromised and, though it went back up, it was a nightmare and it was never as it was. I had to remove the door and one of the pins was frozen, so I thought just remove it from the hinges, yeah.


I know this is old but thank you. I have 7 doors to do and had started to clean screw heads of paint but thought there must be a better way - yours is it. Took a few minutes to find the right size punch & voila.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

_Originally Posted by *jsheridan*  _
_ Can I ask, why are you removing the hinges to take the doors off to paint?_
***************************************************************

It seems as if the original question often gets lost.


The original question was: OP Quote: The screws are coated with paint so I cant get the bit in there. How do I remove the paint from top of screws so that I can remove the hinges?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

*The original question [basically] was: "How can I remove dried paint
from screw heads so I can remove them"*
(OP's question was edited to receive more accurate feedback).
and will always be a relevant question - no matter the age.

the below photo is my assortment of tools for working on older homes that
have several layers of paint on just about everything. the old brass
straight slot screws are easy to break if the screwdriver can not get
a good grip in the entire slot. Phillips Head screws with paint in them
are almost impossible to remove. over the years, I have accumulated
several tools that work quite well in a lot of DIY projects.
a pack of Dental Picks can be found just about anywhere. E-Bay is a
good source and Harbor Freight if you have one locally.
[Removing Paint from the hinges is not the same as removing paint
from the heads of the screws].


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I know this is an old post, but I will say that many of the contributors left DIYChatroom long ago. I sure miss the painting wisdom of @jsheridan.


----------

